# Need help making leaders



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me or send me a link to a website that has details on how to make different kind of leaders for the surf. I just bought penn jigmaster / slammer rod combo that should be coming in tomorrow or friday and want to make some leaders before I go to Rollover pass this weekend. I looked at the surf handbook on tx-sharkfishing.com but the pictures wont show. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm going to be fishing for reds, hoping to catch a good size bull, specks , sheepshead, and which I know i'll catch these anyways but croaker because I love croaker meat. Also I've never caught whiting before are they around this time of year around bolivar? I've never even seen whiting much less fished for them.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*LEADER'S*

THIS WORK'S FOR ME !
YOU CAN HOOK THE BAIT TO YOU SURF WEIGHT LEG, THAT WAY
YOUR ONLY CASTING ABOUT 5 1/2 ' LEADER , OR THE EYE OF THE HOOK
TO THE WEIGHT.
GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Dennis M (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought 55 yds worth of berkley big game 80lb test leader material can the whole leader out of that or should I use wire from the weight to the hook?


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

THE BOTTOM HALF NEED'S TO BE COATED CABLE . IF YOUR
FISHING FOR SMALL SHARK'S OR JACK.S .
THEY WILL BIT THROUGH MONO !
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

mono is perfect unless you are specifically targeting small/med. shark, even then mono can work pretty well

its a good idea to keep a few wire/cable leaders available if you are getting bit off


----------



## BigArt (Apr 20, 2011)

*Leader help !*

If you ar efishing for croakers ,whiting, sheephead, panfish your best bet is too use a double drop with instead of a surf leader . I tie my own and I wish I new where to send you a website but I am willing to send you one thru the mail to help you out . I tie them with 60 - 80 lb test and I use a snap on bottom with a surf weight. I fish regularly on the beach during the winter and catch whiting,redfish, sheephead,etc. all day long . DOnt buy those cheap double drops that they sell with the snaps for your hooks they are just going to bend out !The secret is live shrimp !!!!!!Cut a live shrimp in half and thread it onto a #2 eagle claw lo42 style hook or any size #2 or #4 circle octupus hooks and you will be in business. !!!!Remember a #2 is not a 2/0 hook ,those are two different sizes!As for the bull reds your better off with the traditional surf leader they should you on the other post. Good Luck and feel free to pm me if you need more help!:dance:


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres double-d surf rigs, really nicely made.
http://double-d-extremetackle.com/_design.aspx


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Circle hooks if you are using mono. Straight hooks they will swallow and you will be cut off more than likely. Able if you are using large j hooks for large sets.


----------

